# WES evaluation - university not cooperating



## nikhilumesh (Jan 30, 2021)

I'm new to these forums, so apologies if I'm saying something silly here. I'm a 25 year old Indian national.

I started off with the process of obtaining Canadian residency, and as a first step, applied for evaluation of my credentials from WES. Unfortunately, I completed my studies from a deemed university where the staff have no clue about coordinating with WES to get my assessment completed. 

These are the sequence of events, until now:

Obtained a copy of my academic transcript in a sealed envelope from my university.
Posted it to WES, along with a photocopy of my degree certificate (ensuring I mentioned by WES reference number on all documents).
WES received my documents and then put my application on hold.
Apparently, they sent some documents to my university, via both email and post, for additional verification (which WES claims is to prevent fraud).
I contacted my university regarding the same, and they said 'verification' process can be submitted by me, using this online service called 'Direct Verify' (www.directverify.in). They were absolutely clueless about any email or post sent to them by WES.
I uploaded my documents through directverify, where it said that the process can take up to 10 working days.
On Directverify, it was also mentioned that the verification result/reporty would only be sent to my registerted email address, and no other email id.
So now I seem to be stuck. If Directverify only sends the verification report to me, and I send it to WES myself, it is likley to be rejected because it wasn't sent from the university. And I can't, for the life of me, get any answers from the people at my university because they are clueless. 

What could possibly be done about this? How do I proceed?

If any of you have an idea about this, or have gone through the process yourself, please assist.

Thanks in advance.


----------

